# Visual Basic > Visual Basic 6 and Earlier >  [RESOLVED] Resource with identifier '101' not found (vbCorLib 3.2)

## SearchingDataOnly

I'm learning vbCorLib 3.2. I imported some classes of vbCorLib into my test project and referenced VBVM6Lib.tlb, CorType.tlb, and CorLib.res. The test project compiles successfully.

I execute "*CorString.IsNull("Hello World")*" in the debug window, VB6-IDE pops up the error message "*Resource with identifier '101' not found*".

When I tracked the error, I found that the error seemed to occur in the *Class_Initialize* of CorString. I tracked down the error further and then VB6-IDE crashed.

I'd like to know what can cause the error "*Resource with identifier '101' not found*"? Thanks.


*Note:* 
I guess the reason for the error is that the initialization of the *CorString* class was incorrect due to some reason (e.g. tlbs conflict on my computer). Here is the code for the CorString.Class_Initialize:



```
Private Sub Class_Initialize()
    Set mCharChecker = InitDelegate(mCharCheckerDelegate)
    InitCompareStructures
    LoadLowerUpperLookupTable
End Sub
```

*Edit：*

VB6-IDE crashes after executing the following code in the *Delegation.bas*:


```
Private Function Delegate_AddRefRelease(ByVal This As Long) As Long
    ' do nothing
End Function
```

----------

